# Conn. Perch WoW!



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WoW, Great Day!! Best perchin' day of the year. 
We ran out of Conn NNE to 30 boat pack. 
Trolled to the far East side looking for perch. 
Found the thickest school of perch ever, 1/4 mile from Pa line. 
5 to 15' thick off bottom. Never ever marked so many fish. Our fish finder screen showed a constant line of stacked up perch for 3 straight hours. We didn't keep anything under 9"s and Caught about 20 12" & over. 
+-200 perch and only one white one! 
Minnows were $3.00 a dozen, so use a Sabiki rig and cut 'em in thirds. 
We caught perch on 1" green twister tails, Salties, and left-over frozen cut up emeralds. I caught 4 doubles using ABC Big Red Chewing Gum on a #8 gold hook! Stacker rigged (lol, honestly) 
Buy fat heads at Mosquito, $1.25 a Doz and cut them up, it didn't matter! If you catch a junk fish, cut it up for bait. $3.00 a Doz just ain't right! 
Anything worked today! Hit the bottom then pick it up slow. Wham! Doubles. It never took over 1 min. for a hit. If it did,,, you were robbed. 

Sure hope to get out a cup'la more times this year,,, We Had A Ball.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice report.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice report! Yeah, the fish are pretty thick right now. We just need the weather to cooperate. We caught them the other day(doubles) on plain gold hooks with just some emerald shiner scent from our fingers. NO Bait just the hooks! Of course we had em going for quite a while before we caught em' that way due to bait getting low. Nice fish too.


----------



## jiminy cricket (Oct 13, 2020)

Doboy said:


> WoW, Great Day!! Best perchin' day of the year.
> We ran out of Conn NNE to 30 boat pack.
> Trolled to the far East side looking for perch.
> Found the thickest school of perch ever, 1/4 mile from Pa line.
> ...


Is your nose growing???


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

jiminy cricket said:


> Is your nose growing???


That report was from 11 years ago.

You have to watch those recommended reading posts as they pull up a lot of old news.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> That report was from 11 years ago.
> 
> You have to watch those recommended reading posts as they pull up a lot of old news.


He probably still thinks he was lying...


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Yep. And on a phone the time posted is so tiny font hardly readable. I was suckered into this one too. Haven’t been on for several days due to new format and I come back and this is what I get.... bye again


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The good old days. I would be off of Gordon Park today perching if it was any good like it used to be. Instead we are crappie fishing.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

had me.....was wondering 'cause the lake looked rough. enough excitement for one day.
EB


----------



## Sweet Dream Charters (Mar 27, 2020)

I was getting ready to call my buddy and head out then I kept reading 11 years ago ugggg. Those were Great times


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LMBO,,,,, He even got me GOING!!! You gotta WATCH THOSE DATES!.

Yep,,, "The good 'ol days!"

*& Yep jiminy,,,, 100% TRUTH.* (the only thing I left out was, we were also catching them on orange & red hair Sabikis,,,, NO BAIT.)
(lol,,, I see that your a NEWBIE,,,,,,,,, I BS so much, only the people in the boat believe me! I like it that way. lmbo,,, tricky)


I know that it would really HURT NOW,,,,,,, But do You wanna see the pictures!? ;>) Out of date, FISH PORN.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Doboy said:


> I know that it would really HURT NOW,,,,,,, But do You wanna see the pictures!? ;>) Out of date, FISH PORN.


Yes


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The good ole days. . . without limits.


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

They could make it "unlimited" now, in the central basin, it wouldn't matter. Perchins a little tuff this year, at least for me.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

I remember the "unlimited" days 50 years ago. My uncles had a 35' Chris Craft at E 55th. marina. Shines for minnows, around the corner of the breakwall maybe 200yds, drop anchor, catch all the perch you wanted!! NO fancy fish finders back then too.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Ole jiminy seems to have an issue. 4 post since joining and they are all here on a 11 year old thread that jiminy brought back. Fishing helps calm old memories.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

luredaddy said:


> I probably miscounted, but I think 16 new posts to an 11 year old post. Ridiculous !!


The thread aged well. Much more popular in 2020....


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> The thread aged well. Much more popular in 2020....


I'm just waiting for the White Snapper to make a comeback!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> The thread aged well. Much more popular in 2020....



lol Bobber,,,, As much as I REALLY HATED to bring this back up to the top,,,, 'Snakes' comment made me laugh too,,, I'm sure that's why you gave it a 'LIKE'? Sure as hell, wasn't the content. ;>)

Snake,,,,,if your really curious,,,,, just for the fun of it, I'll dig up & pass you a PM,,, with some pictures of our old gang standing behind tables full of 'nothing but 12" up'. 'THE GOOD 'OL DAYS'.
(I won't post pics of friends faces, on any open anything.)

& Snake, Don't forget, i started fishing the Erie shoreline back in the mid '60s,,,, when there *was an 8' wide coating of continuously stinking DEAD FISH,* all around the East side shoreline. Miles & miles of dead fish on the sand.
There were Billions of fish close to shore back then,,,

& all of that time on the Lake didn't make me a better fisherman,,, it just gave me more stuff to BS about.
Been There, Done That.
Aint it right Slippy? ;>)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Misdirection said:


> *I'm just waiting for the White Snapper to make a comeback*!
> 
> I thought about it,,, & then thought about it long & hard some more,,,, I even 'Called A Friend',,,,,,,, but for the life of me,
> my old brain just can't figure out the relevance of "WHITE SNAPPER"?
> ...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Doboy said:


> Doboy here ya go.


You had to ask.... One of the funniest OGF thread of all times....It's locked but you had still read the trials and tribulations of a man in search of his Moby Dick....Click in the link to read all about it...










all white snapping turtle


was at a pond friday fishing with chevell and we see a very larg all white snapper we watch it for 30 mins chaseing fish has any one ever see a snapper like this and it looks tobe around 30 to40lb, so i went back today and put 3 jugs out and if i get it will post pic,hell it might be worth more...




www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Greatest thread of all time! Should be a sticky that all new members should read!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> You had to ask.... One of the funniest OGF thread of all times....It's locked but you had still read the trials and tribulations of a man in search of his Moby Dick....Click in the link to read all about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
OMG,,,, 722 POSTS!! 37 PAGES!? 
I did 3 pages,,, lol,,, but I'd need a whole weekend to do that one,,, my wife would KILL ME!

PLEASE,,,, did he ever get that damn White Turtle?
(I would FF to #37,,, but I'm affraid of getting involved! ;>)*


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

You gotta read it to find out! Just hide from the wife!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## jiminy cricket (Oct 13, 2020)

[QUOTE="bobk, post: 3025361, 
Ole Jiminy has NO ISSUES with individuals that don't profess to be yo be outdoor know it alls!


----------



## jiminy cricket (Oct 13, 2020)

Doboy said:


> lol Bobber,,,, As much as I REALLY HATED to bring this back up to the top,,,, 'Snakes' comment made me laugh too,,, I'm sure that's why you gave it a 'LIKE'? Sure as hell, wasn't the content. ;>)
> 
> Snake,,,,,if your really curious,,,,, just for the fun of it, I'll dig up & pass you a PM,,, with some pictures of our old gang standing behind tables full of 'nothing but 12" up'. 'THE GOOD 'OL DAYS'.
> (I won't post pics of friends faces, on any open anything.)
> ...


TELL US ABOUT YOUR BLUE PIKE CATCHES


----------



## jiminy cricket (Oct 13, 2020)

Doboy said:


> LMBO,,,,, He even got me GOING!!! You gotta WATCH THOSE DATES!.
> 
> Yep,,, "The good 'ol days!"
> 
> ...


SURE TELL US MORE BS STORIES


----------



## jiminy cricket (Oct 13, 2020)

Doboy said:


> WoW, Great Day!! Best perchin' day of the year.
> We ran out of Conn NNE to 30 boat pack.
> Trolled to the far East side looking for perch.
> Found the thickest school of perch ever, 1/4 mile from Pa line.
> ...













Doboy said:


> LMBO,,,,, He even got me GOING!!! You gotta WATCH THOSE DATES!.AND TALES!!
> 
> Yep,,, "The good 'ol days!"
> 
> ...


----------

